
Show HN: HTTP Live Streams (HLS) Downloader Chrome Extension - puemos
https://github.com/puemos/hls-downloader-chrome-extension
======
ddtaylor
Not that it should be, but will Google remove this from the play store? In the
past anything they viewed as being able to download YouTube got a ban, and
they went through extra trouble to keep people from loading "blacklisted"
plugins - more trouble than they go through stopping actual malware/infected
plugins!

~~~
puemos
I don't think so, it's not working for YouTube videos..

~~~
ddtaylor
IIRC if you change your user agent for mobile you'll get HLS

~~~
puemos
Are you sure? I'm not detecting any m3u8 requests

